# Job as a Dental Hygienist



## chea (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have been looking to move to Hong Kong for the past 6 months but have been unsuccessful in finding a job as a dental hygienist. There has been a few posting on jobsdb. com.hk which I've applied for but no word from any of them. I am already licensed to work in Hong Kong and have a HKID. Can someone point me possibly in a different direction to look for work? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------

